# Cougar holster



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

A holster for the Beretta Cougar would work with the Stoeger Cougar won't it? Looking for something relatively cheap. Just a paddle holster for now.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup, same gun, just manufactured elsewhere. Holsters should be totally interchangeable.


----------

